# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Interactive guided tours for museums and art galleries in augmented reality, Placenote, Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Placenote

----------


## Airicist

Vertical guided tour at Velocity, Waterloo

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> We help exhibit designers build engaging, interactive tours of museums with mixed reality tour guides.

----------

